# Need help with algae I.D.



## AK-Josh (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=18594&stc=1&d=1362532015This has been in tank for awhile not sure if i need to worry or let it be.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you need to worry about your taste for substrate more just kidding, looks like black brush algae. Try to make sure the aquarium doesn't receive too much light or too long. Siphon out as much dirt as possible and keep the aquarium as pristine as possible. If you really want it gone/dead fast, take out the upper layer of your substrate, let it dry for a day and put it back. By than it is dead and it will disappear slowly in the next week.


----------



## AK-Josh (Mar 5, 2013)

haha, yea the substrate could use changing at some point  i'd like to try and slowly convert it to a more planted tank. I hear it will choke out most plants trying to get started in this already old tank, Its been years. It's my moms tank in her upstairs that has been neglect, since she's getting up there in age, it's not on top of her to do list anymore. I started helping out with it, now that 
I've seen this site and planted tanks I really want so get it planted well. I'm going to make a home made Co2 drip this afternoon to boost my Co2 hopefully help the new plants and start kicking the red algae out. I'll take your suggestion and start pulling out some out to air dry it, thanks!


----------

